# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfare mendoni per Hitlerin dhe "Mein Kampf"

## wittstar

Adolf Hitleri eshte nje nga fytyrat me te ndyra te njerrezimit.Me urdher te tij u zhduken pabesisht 6 milion cifute,humben jeten me mijera shqiptare,miliona slav,dhe europiane.

 C'fare mendoni per Hitlerin.A eshte zhdukur fantazma e tij nga historia?

  A e keni lexuar librin e tij " Mein Kampf" dhe c'fare mendoni per te.
  Ne Gjermani ky liber qe pas gjyqeve te perseritshme te Nyrnbergut u shpall liber i ndaluar ne Gjermani.E megjithate gjermanet e lexojne kete liber.(Une madje kam nje fqinj ketu ne Gjermani nje gjerman me fytyre tipike naziste,qe me ka thene se nuk cane koke per faktin qe libri i Hitlerit eshte i ndaluar.
  C'fare mendoni per kete teme.A do ishte me mire qe gjermanet ta legalizonin leximin e librit te Hitlerit apo jo.

----------


## Wordless

Jam kunder ç'do lloj çensure, sidomos per librat. 
Dihen efektet perverse te "molles se ndalume". Preferoj
me mire qe ide te tilla te kene hapesiren e tyre ne 
demokraci, keshtu e di se me ke ke te besh dhe te detyron
te vesh trurin ne levizje per te gjetur kunderargumenta.

Une e kam lexuar Mein Kampf dhe nje pjese e mire e ideve
te tij nuk me pershtaten, rrjedhimisht s'pati shume ndikim,
nje "manifest" me shume.

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje,

nuk e di psse e ke hapur ketu kete teme pasi i perket letersise boterore do thosha. Megjithate le te shofim si shkon diksutimi. Mein Kampf e kam ne shpi edhe Gjermanisht edhe Anglisht  :buzeqeshje: , por fatkeqsisht nuk e kam lexuar asnjehere te gjithen, por fragmente te tija qe po i krahasoja me Heidegger-in, Nietzschen dhe huazime te tjera qe mund te jene marre nga Kirkegaardi etj. Me sa di un Mein Kampf eshte best seller ne gjith boten, dhe lexohet gjithandej tashme, megjithate gjate kohes se luftes se Ftohte edhe ketu ne Amerike kushdo qe e merrte nga libraria nje kopje te ketij libri i rregjistroheshe emri per 5 vjet neper kompjuterat e FBI'se apo organizmave te tjera perkatese federale. 
Megjithate, edhe Heidegger kur u be gjyqi i Nurembergut u ndalua te japi mesim per 10 vjet, me pas nderhyri Hannah, dashuria e tij Cifute qe jetonte ne Amerike, qe mbasi e hoqi nga detyra, dhe e luftoi ate, ne fund e pa qe shkrimet e tija duhet te ishin publike, ishin ide qe te githe duhet ti njihnin. Ne fakt Hannah qe e para qe e perktheu Heideggerin me pas per publikun Amerikan, dhe e dha per here te pare seminar mbi te ne New School University ketu ne New York. 

Nietzsche pastaj ka shume shume me teper lidhje me Hitlerin, me veprat Zarathustra dhe sidomos Vullneri per fuqi(will to power), ideja e tij e Ubermenchenit qe e kultivon gjate gjith jetes se tij, imazhi i tij i nje njeriu te vuajtur, gjeniu i tij dhe cmimi qe duhej paguar per te arritur madheshtine me pas. Pikerisht kjo eshte dhe Mein Kampf qe edhe perkthimi anglisht eshte veshtiresite e mia(My Struggle). Te censurohet Hitleri eshte njesoj si te censurojm dhe keto ide qe sherbyen si bazamenti i Nazismit. Un jam kundra kesaj gjeje. 

Po te jap nja dy kuotime nga Zarathustra qe e kam lexuar ne disa libra te tjere qe flasin per Hitlerin, dhe qe perdorin keto te dy shembujt _(pasi te lexosh gjith librin, mund te bihesh shume lehte ne te njejten gracke interpretimi qe bie dhe pjesa me e madhe(Nihilizmi ,vdekja etj))_. Megjithate keto dy pasazhe konsiderohen shume domethenese, bashke me nje tjeter kur ky flet per Cifutet tek "Joyful Wisdom(Gay Science_)"[nuk e kam librin ketu fatkeqsisht se ta kisha shkrujt nje pjese nga ajo]_. 

*Libri 1 - On the gift-giving virtue(Pjesa 2)*

"Wake and listen, you that are lonely! From the future come winds with secret wing-beats; and good tidings are proclaimed to delicate ears. You that are lonely today, you that are withdrawing, *you shall one day be the people: out of you, who have chosen yourselves, there shall grow a chosen people- and out of them, the overman.* Verily, the earth shall yet become a site of recovery. And even now a new fragranc sorrounds it, bringing salvation- and new hope."

Me kete mbaron dhe pjesa e dyte e ketij seksioni te fundit te librit te pare(transformimi nga Gamilja ne Luan). Aty me bold mund ta shohesh qarte sa eksplicite esht ideja e rraces superiore, dhe mos harro qe te gjithe ata qe u kthyen mbas luftes se Pare Boterore(qe prap Gjermanet e hapen), filluan te lexonin kete filozofi, Nietzsche u be shume popullor.

*Kjo eshte nga libri i dyte i Zarathutres, seksioni "On the famous Wise Men"*

"*Hungry, violent, lonely, godless: thus the lion will wants itself*. Free from the happiness of slaves, redeemed from gods and adorations, fearless and fearinspiring, great and lonely: such is the will of the truthful." ...me tutje... "Spirit is the life that cuts into lifeL with its own agony it increases its own knowledge. Did you knwo that?".  

Kjo pra eshte pikerisht cmimi qe paguhet per te qene i madh ne histori. Fjala agony eshte megjithmend kyc ne kete fjali. Po ta shofesh historine te gjith njerezit e medhenj kane vuajtur ose kane bere dicka te kundra rregullave shoqerore. Merr Martin Luther Kingun, qe e tradhetonte gruan sipas qefit, merr Picason, merr Focault etj etj. Hitleri dihet qe eshte dicka me e vecante, por dua te them qe ai popull kshu eshte rritur, me ate filozofi te tille. Njeriu qe krijon etiken e tij me Kantin, njeriu qe krijon mbinjeriun me Nietzschen, njeriu qe heq Zotin me Eckhard shume me pare se Nietzsche etj etj. Kam bere dhe nje shkrim diku per Luften e Dyte Boterore si nje produkt i racionalizmit njerezor, sidomos nga tradita e popujve gjermane, qe i filluan fushatat e tyre qysh me zhdukjen e Romakeve, me vikinget me pas per 300 vjet me rradhe e me pas me luftrat me France e Rusi, deri tek lufta e pare dhe me pas e dyta. Prandaj Hitleri nuk eshte ndonje person i vecuar qe duhet te censurohet, pasi idete e tij i shef tek niperat e Darvinit me Eugenics, tek libra propagandistik ne jug te Amerikes me KKK, tek filozofia gjermane, tek muzika(eksponent ketu do thosha Wagneri) etj etj, qe ishin shume me pare se te vinte Hitleri ne pushtet. 

Cdo te mire

----------


## edspace

Filozofia! Arsye nga njeriu, per njeriun. Na ndriçon mendjen. Na jep arsye, arsye per te krijuar, arsye per te marre jete, arsye per te luajtur rolin e Zotit dhe te djallit ne te njejten kohe. Gjithcka eshte e arsyeshme kur njeriu ndjek filozofine. Gabimi eshte kur mendojme se gjithcka e arsyeshme eshte gjithnje e moralshme. 

Si njerez te civilizuar qe jemi, na pelqen te mendojme se nuk jemi kafshe dhe udhehiqemi nga morali por ne te njejten kohe eshte arsyeja ajo qe na jep lirine per te qene mbinjeri. E kujt do ti mjaftonte te ishte nje njeri i moralshem, kur mund te jete nje mbinjeri i arsyeshem? Ne fakt, mbinjeriu krijon moralin qe ti pershtatet arsyes.  

Hitleri me shoke dhe librat/filozofite e tyre u dhane njerezve arsye dhe moral per te vrare njeri tjetrin. Vetevrasje!

----------


## leci

Personalisht e kam gjetur interesant Mein Kampf.
Dhe eshte e gabuar lidhja llogjike me ate qe ndodhi ne luften e dyte boterore.
Shpesh here idete vijne te zbatuara si rrjedhoje e pervojes ose pikepamjeve personale.
Nje shkrimtar mund te shkruaj gjera dhe ide te gabuara ose te drejta,gjithçka shihet me lenten e relativitetit.
Edhe mbinjeriu ose njeriu superior perfekt ka llogjike.Trupi i shendoshe ne nje mendje te shendoshe eshte vetem nje definicion banal i kesaj teorie.
Mjafton te marresh mesazhin qe te intereson nga çdo liber,sepse nuk ka te mire ose te keq.
Po te ishte shkruajtur nga Kant,Schopenhauer,Nietzsche etj. Mein Kampf sigurisht do ti ishte atribucion e mrekullise letrare se ketyre figurave.
Por fatkeqesisht u shkruajt nga nje figure qe mbuloi me erresire dhe solli ferrin ne toke.
Veprat dhe idete e Hitler do te jetojne sa te jetoje njerezia.
Duke kerkuar te eliminojme nge kujtesa jone milionat e vrare ne kampet e sterminimit,do te jetojne veprat e tij.
Meson qe njeriu nuk njeh limit ne veprat e tij si ne te miren ashtu edhe ne te keqen.
Qe njeriu eshte makina me perfekte ne duart e llogjikes dhe çmendurise.

----------


## marsela

une librin per te cilin behet fjale se kam lexuar po mendoj se asnjelloj libri sduhet ndaluar gjithsesi..sepse mendoj se rruga e vetme per te dhene gjykimin e drejte mbi nje ceshtje eshte njohja e te gjitha burimeve,pikpamjeve dhe mendimeve te ndryshme qofshin keto te pranuara ose jo nga shumica..

persa iperket Hitlerit si figure s'e kam vlersuar asnjehere!
kam lexuar disa shkrime e libra artistike,e ndjekur dokumentare e filma ku flitet per periudhen e Hitlerit,kampet e perqendrimit,jeten ne gjermani ate kohe etjetj.
vertet shume gjera mund te jene zmadhuar,anashkaluar,ndryshuar ne to por ja qe kan mjaftuar qe un ta shoh Hitlerin dhe te gjitha teorite e tij si nje fatkeqsi per njerzimin..

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Me kujtohet nje here kur po diskutonim dicka ne lidhje me luften e dyte boterore me nje mikun tim, qe beri nje "very good point" I_ vetmi ndryshim midis Hitlerit dhe Rusveltit--thote ai--eshte se Hitleri vrau shume njerez ne nje kohe relativisht te shkurter, ndersa Rusvelti ne nje kohe relativisht me te gjate._

Dhe kish te drejte!  Ketu, nuk dua te mbeshtes mizorite e Hitlerit me teper se te theksoj faktin qe, koncepti i turmes shpesh eshte teper larg objektivitetit.

----------


## Leila

Kunder censures se librave jam dhe une, por te lexosh "Mein Kampf," nuk ka ndo nje vecanti... thjesht nje njeri tjeter ne histori qe po shkruan per jeten e tij. Gjithsesi, ka pjese ku flet per natyren e njeriut (me kujton pak Makiavelin), ka thene edhe ca te verteta. Pra, nuk eshte shkruajtur sikur e ka shkruajtur nje i cmendur... sic mendojne disa per Hitlerin.

----------


## good devil

mos gje e ka manipuluar, heideggar hitlerin ?

----------


## StormAngel

Une personalisht nuk e kam lexuar librin pasi qe nuk me ka ra ne dore.Nje shok i imi qe ka lexuar thote se eshte teper interesant.Lufta e njeriut me njeriun! hmm
Po une per vete,nuk preferoj kesi lloj librash,nuk e di pse!
Aj shnet

----------


## Piranha

as une nuk e kam lexuar kete liber pasi nuk me ka rene ne dore.....personalisht per Hitlerin si politikan e cmoj sepse arriti ( pothuajse ) ate qe i kishte vene si obiektiv vetes (nje gjermani te madhe), ndersa si njeri besoj se ishte nje nga njerezit me afer me djallin, kuptohet jo zevendes por keshilltar i pare ose i dyte.... lol....

----------


## good devil

do ishin gjerat me interesante sikur ti kishte perdor Cifutet per te luftar luften e tij hitleri

----------


## Hyllien

Nese Hitleri do perdorte cifutet per luften e tij, sot gjith bota do fliste Gjermanisht. Dihet qe cifutet mbahen nje nga kombet numer 1 persa i perket fizikes teorike, dhe kishin goxha mesues atehere, pa llogaritur Einstein ketu.

----------


## StormAngel

A e di dikush se pse saktesisht i urrente cifutet dhe magjupet Hitleri?
E di ate teorine Gjermanet populli me i paster e me i mencur,po valle per shkak te papastertise dhe per shkak te mencurise i ka patur inat keto dy popuj apo.... ????

----------


## good devil

po te flisja gjermanisht do kuptoja me mire Goethe, Kant, Nietzsche, Schopenhaur etj   :djall sarkastik:  "Arjan"

----------


## mitrovicalia_81

ë nderuar,

lidhur me këtë temë për hitlerin, më erdh një ditë një informatë e cila më ka befasuar. 

Sipas asaj informate thuhet që hitleri ka ndihmuar në krijimin e shtetit të izraelit. Dhe se ende nuk ka prova se a janë vrarë 6 milion çifut apo jo!!!! (referohem tek libri mein kampf)

sipas kësaj informate, përafërisht 1 milion çifutë janë vrarë si pasojë e programit hitlerian për pastrimin e racës ariane, por jo edhe 5 milion të tjerë thuhet që miliona çifutë të tjerë janë nisur në tokat ku tani ekziston shteti i izraelit.

Nuk ka kuptim - a e dini se si është krijuar shteti i izralit....kush ka qenë iniciator....sa njerëz janë vdekur të pafajashëm atje për të krijuar këtë shtet. Si ka qenë jerusalemi i pastruar nga palestinezët e krishterë dhe musliman kurse papa i romës dhe arabët ishin në heshtje.
Tani shikoni se si çifutët janë duke imituar të njëjtat veprime gjenocidale kundër palestinezve sikurse që kishin bëër nacistët ndaj tyre. 


Pershendetje,

----------


## bond james

:Lulja3:  At që Hitleri donte të bënte gjermaninë me luftën e II botërore të udheheqe botën por së pari donte ti zhduke çifutët se ishin konkurenti i madh për të udhehequr botën sën e arriti qëllimin e tij, por ja tani çifutët e arritën deri diku qëllimet e hitlerit dhe janë duke e udhehequr politikën dhe ekonominë botërore me ndihmën e SHBA-së dhe shteteve imperialisto çifute në perendim.
përshëndetje

----------


## Aragorn I

> Adolf Hitleri eshte nje nga fytyrat me te ndyra te njerrezimit.Me urdher te tij u zhduken pabesisht 6 milion cifute,humben jeten me mijera shqiptare,miliona slav,dhe europiane.
> 
>  C'fare mendoni per Hitlerin.A eshte zhdukur fantazma e tij nga historia?
> 
>   A e keni lexuar librin e tij " Mein Kampf" dhe c'fare mendoni per te.
>   Ne Gjermani ky liber qe pas gjyqeve te perseritshme te Nyrnbergut u shpall liber i ndaluar ne Gjermani.E megjithate gjermanet e lexojne kete liber.(Une madje kam nje fqinj ketu ne Gjermani nje gjerman me fytyre tipike naziste,qe me ka thene se nuk cane koke per faktin qe libri i Hitlerit eshte i ndaluar.
>   C'fare mendoni per kete teme.A do ishte me mire qe gjermanet ta legalizonin leximin e librit te Hitlerit apo jo.


E para e punes, ti nuk e ke idene se kush ishte Hitleri, ose e ke por je akome ne ate moshe kur merr vendime e krijon ide radikale e ekstremiste, rrjedhimisht, flet percarte. Eksterminimi i cifuteve (per te cilin nuk eshte e sigurte se sa jane shifrat, por nje gje eshte e sigurte, qe nuk ishin 6 milione), po te pyesesh e te lexosh, do kuptosh se ishte nje produkt i nje zinxhiri ngjarjesh. Stalini kishte shfarosur disa milione njerez (polake, gjeorgjiane, cifute, gabele, bolshevike, menshevike, gulage, etj etj etj) kur Hitleri akoma konsideronte planin e Madagaskarit (Madagascar Plan) per te deportuar cifutet. Nuk ishte sic e kishte planifikuar Hitleri. Eksterminim i cifuteve ishte dicka qe u morr shembull nga te tjere (kryesisht Stalini), si zgjidhje e fundit (Last Result). Kjo nuk e justifikon, por eshte menyra se si ndodhi. 

Per Mein Kampf nuk eshte nevoja te shtoj dicka, pasi ideja e censurimit eshte absurde.

----------


## fotjon

qe hitleri ishte paranoik dhe menderisht i pashendetshem kjo nuk vihet ne dyshim
per kureshtaret, main kampf mund te shkrkohet anglisht ketu:
http://www.nsdapao.com/MeinKampfEnglish.zip

per tu njohur me krimet e zionistve dhe ato ne irak do keshilloja kete sit:
http://www.hamasonline.com/indexx.php?page=iraq
http://www.hamasonline.com/

nuk e di ne keni degjuar per teorine e komplotit te 11shtatorit (apo per4agjentet izraelit qe pergezonin njerin tjetrin tek shikonin ne televizor kullat binjake qe shembeshin)
per me shume hidhni nje sy vete ketu:
http://www.fightamericanterrorism.co...stic/911.shtml 

dhe diskutojme perseri

----------


## antares

Nga e gjete ate rezultat per shendetin mendor ti Fotjon?
Po te ishte sadopak e vertete ajo qe thua atehere Gjermania nuk do te arrinte ato maja ne ekonomi, shkenve, arsim, shendetsi qe arriti ne periudhen 33-39. Hitleri mbetet njeriu me i madh qe ka nxjerre Gjermania (si burre shteti) ne 1000 vjet. Ashtu si dhe Napoleoni per Francen.

----------

